# Error 1010 using Microsoft Edge



## rexster314 (Sep 28, 2022)

The last week I've been unable to access the forum on my default browser, MS Edge. I continually get an ERROR 1010 popup which I've attached below. I had the problem with another forum with the same message. Any help appreciated


----------



## mike243 (Sep 28, 2022)

I run Edge without any problems for about the last 2-3 years. Not sure which way to point, so how did you finally get back on?


----------

